# UTI treatment



## catsaqqara (May 20, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Bambi has a uti again. This is horrible!

I was so afraid of this happening again because the last time she had one it lasted 6+ months with trying different antibiotics, special food for Struvite crystals, probiotics and the infection kept going strong. I spent thousands on this one issue and at the last test was facing seeing a specialist. I decided to wait for the antibiotics to clear her system and get a culture, but then her uti miraculously cleared while I watered down her perception food a lot and had broth down.

This time I'm getting a culture upfront, I've stared watering her food down, I have cranberry pills, ACV, and vit-c with rosehips here if I should use them. What can I and should I do to nip this in the bud the first time?

Also I read that too high a dose of antibiotics can make the uti worse?

The last test she had was a clean catch with a needle directly into the bladder to be sure it was a uti, is this something I should do the first time? It irks me, it must be really painful, but could it help?


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Could she go on long term low dose antibiotics? I used to suffer with them myself and was on antibiotics for over a year before things finally settled down.

Its worth asking your vet?


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

The dreaded UTIs. My second rescue, Lord Byron, had frequent UTIs and my vet was at a complete loss as to the cause. We tried antibiotics, changing his food (this vet was open to everything), and holistic remedies. 

I ended up buying this product after running it by the vet who said it couldn't hurt him: UTI-Free - Natural Remedy for Urinary Tract Infections in Cats & Dogs, and increasing his Vitamin C intake. 

I'm not sure if it was the UTI-Free or the meds or what, but his UTIs finally cleared up. I started this after he finished a round of antibiotics to prevent a another UTI (which he kept having). 

If this hadn't of worked, my next step was an herbal concoction recommended by a holistic vet who specialized in Chinese Herbal medicine. I was lucky in that my primary vet was willing to consider all options. He didn't like giving an older poodle continuous antibiotics. 

I have an unopened bottle of the UTI-Free that you can have as I don't need it. It expired in August 2011 but that just means it lost some of its potency, as with most meds. Please talk to your vet about it first as some herbs aren't appropriate for pregnant or lactating bitches/women. 

It contains: Arctostaphylos UVA URSI, Berberis vulgaris, Cantharis, Staphysagris, and lactose. 

Here's a good website: herbs for urinary infections


> *Uva Ursi* - contains bitter compounds that are antiseptic and increase the flow of urine. It also contains astringent compounds that shrink inflamed tissues. It is effective against E. coli in the bladder. The herb possesses tonic properties and is useful for weakened liver, kidneys, and other glands. Uva ursi is a strong, non-irritating diuretic and urinary antiseptic for bladder and kidney infections. When combined with marshmallow it helps to eliminate stones from the kidney and bladder. It strengthens and tones the urinary passages and is effective to treat blood in the urine. Its diuretic properties are at their most effective if the herb is infused into cool or tepid water. Hot water alters its diuretic properties.
> 
> Uva Ursi is good to use if there is an irritable bladder or an atonic boggy bladder. It is also good to use when there is bacterial vaginosis and if there is ulcerative cystitis. It may cause the urine to become brownish-green and it works best with alkaline urine.


TLC Family "Herbal Remedies for Urinary Tract Infections"


----------



## catsaqqara (May 20, 2011)

Thank you for the info and links!

I think I freaked out prematurely. She came to me with her last uti as a puppy and even though it lasted a long time that was 2 1/2 yrs ago. She has different symptoms now and I think this was my mistake. 

Her apt is on Tue which isn't really bad because she has only light symptoms right now, sometimes I think she doesn't even have a uti, but then she tries to pee again after she already went. I'm hoping it will be different this time.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Sorry to hear about her urinary issues. If she were mine, I would get a cysto (needle into the bladder) done. This will ensure that it is a true bladder infection and it is not coming from further down the tract. The cysto is really Not painful at all! I know it looks and sounds extremely scary though! I have done and been present for thousands of cystos, and rarely do the dogs/cats even cry, let alone act painful. It really is less painful then having their blood drawn, I promise! Either way, the culture is a really good idea (you need a cysto to do a culture)! Good luck!


----------

